# Poodle Grooming Video series FREEEEEE!!!



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

On E-How I was looking for the answer to someone elses question and I found this!! I was so exited I had to share, it is a comprehensive series on basic poodle grooming, I am going to see if there are more like it. Click the link and scroll down a tiny bit and you can see the rest of the series and watch for FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&um=1


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

where is the link?:flute:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> where is the link?:flute:


LMAO!!!! I am such a retard sometimes LMAO!!!!!! I thought I put it in there! 

Just in case here is is again!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&um=1


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I found them without the link by going to e-how and doing a search. 
Very helpful! I liked watching her do the face and feet.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

AND...her poodle was the same color as Rufus!


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

The link was on the first posting. I found it really helpful, especially the clip on doing the whole body. The dog is certainly more co-operative than Inca.


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know why but I can't see any video from E-How. They just don't play. If anyone had the same problem and solved it I'd like to know what I need to do.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_thank you!
_


----------



## horseshoe1213 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, I found these helpful and I also use YouTube videos as well as Andis tutorials. I need all the help I can get, but he is actually looking pretty good. I tried playing dogtv.com relaxing videos for him to watch while I was clipping. He preferred to be stoic and endure. 
Riley's mom.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Before I got Carley I started watching these. I learned to groom my girls with these type of videos. There are lots out there. I don't do anything fancy, but I don't think it is hard. Try it !


----------

